# Moving to Riyadh



## zahi (Mar 14, 2012)

I am expecting to move to Riyadh within 4 weeks. My family will follow at the end of the summer. I am an American but living in Amman and I have the following questions:
- How can I bring my own car? I heard cars under foreigners names are not allowed!
- How can I bring in our housekeeper? 
- I it true that I cannot leave the country at all without my company's authorization?
- I heard that I should hire a driver for the family. How much should I expect to pay?

Thanks in advance for your answers


----------

